# TNT Cheese Sandwich



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2009)

A favorite for supper when all the kids are here...
To 12 slices of Texas toast bread or your fav spread with1/4 c. butter,1-Tab. Dijon mustard, Make sandwichs using sharp 1/4in. slices of Cheddar or cheese of your choice. Trim crusts and fit the 6 sammies in a large baking dish. Beat 4 eggs,2-1/2c. milk together and then add 1 Tab chopped fresh chives,parsley.2 Tab fresh chopped basil, salt and pepper to taste. Pour over sammies and chill at least 2 hrs. or overnight.Preheat oven to 350 and bake, uncovered 1 hr. A green salad  finishes this off for us.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 30, 2009)

Kades

Your family is so lucky to have you cooking for them. Anything you suggest looks great. This is a keeper.

Lyndalou


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you Lynda,I feel so lucky to have my grand kids here so often. Ethan and Cade both consider themselves my taste testers.
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Dec 30, 2009)

This sounds absolutely yummy! I must try this soon. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> This sounds absolutely yummy! I must try this soon. Thank you for sharing.


You're welcome. I love sharing.
kadesma


----------

